

Riak 0.14 is out - siculars
https://github.com/basho/riak/raw/riak-0.14.0/releasenotes/riak-0.14.0.txt

======
seancribbs
Blog post about the release:
<http://blog.basho.com/2011/01/05/riak-0.14-released/>

------
bobf
Looks like 0.14 is a great release, from the notes. I'm setting up a Riak
cluster tomorrow to evaluate performance as an alternative to our current
HBase-based setup, so the timing on the release is perfect for me.

~~~
jbellis
FWIW, if you're looking at HBase alternatives because of stability or
reliability concerns, Cassandra is probably going to be an easy move because
of the common BigTable datamodel ancestor. (With some notable improvements,
e.g., [http://www.riptano.com/blog/whats-new-
cassandra-07-secondary...](http://www.riptano.com/blog/whats-new-
cassandra-07-secondary-indexes.))

~~~
patrickxb
Doesn't Cassandra require a lot of RAM?

<http://wiki.apache.org/cassandra/CassandraHardware>

I can't find any numbers for riak RAM requirements...

~~~
schumihan
For any SQL/NoSQL system, the more RAM, the better. They need as much RAM as
possible to cache the data.

If you observed cassandra consumes a lot of RAM even with small dataset, you
should tune the GC settings. Besides it, JVM itself consumes a lot of RAM.

------
tomwans
Seriously, I recommend Riak to anyone who wants to experiment with NoSQL. I am
using Riak w/ some MySQL and Riak is just SUCH a pleasure to use.

------
lenley
The Guys at Basho are great to us.

~~~
snoopaloop
I concur. They love us all and want us to be happy.

